# Where do I get amber tint here in Canada?



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

I've finally got the poly off of a bone white MIM telecaster neck and would like to tint to a vintage brown/yellow before spraying it with nitro. Anywhere I can get this tint?


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

these guys has tint for coloring lacquer or pretty much any type of finish & there are in canada 
https://www.woodessence.com/Mixol-Pigment-Individual-Bottles-P50C11.aspx
https://www.woodessence.com/Dyes-Pigments-C10.aspx
:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

are you doing it with a spraycan?..or a paint gun?..if with a spray can, RICHELIEU has a full line of nitro product with transparent tint. i use them all the time, greath product..and locale for you..


----------



## bionic (Mar 31, 2008)

Cool, I'll place an order with Richlieu


----------

